# Poor No Name, I'm Going Nuts..... :(



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

The timing was right for us, liked this litter, ect so................. here's our newest family member.  She has been here 1 wk tomorrow & still no name.  I come up with something & hubby & boys, go.......... na !  Anyway, would like some name suggestions plz. We have all S names so far & everyone thinks it should remain that way.  Any thoughts on that ? She is full of it...... lol 

Let the names fly.........  I like different names & wanted to stay GSDish.  

Some of mine

Ayla
Akira
Sash
Sera
Snickers (not to GSDish, but fun & cute, lol)

Here she is..............





























Anyone else having problems keeping up with this darn grass with ALL the rain !!!

Hey Sable, me like that toy too................










First bath....................


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Sierra
Sophie
Sonya



LuvourGSDs said:


> Anyone else having problems keeping up with this darn grass with ALL the rain !!!


YES!

She is really cute! Congrats!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

She is adorable, I LOVE her ears! :wub: Where did you get her?


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

gsdraven said:


> Sierra
> Sophie
> Sonya
> 
> ...


Isn't it a headache, the grass that is...................   Going out to mow now.......... 

Yes, seen them S names, did like Sierra, but think Husky though.  Just trying to come up with something that I have not heard of or know someone that has already, not easy......... Like the idea of a name that has a meaning.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

How about Shasta?


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

LOL, taking it all so far thinks we should stay S too............ :laugh: :crazy: 

Like Shasta, my grandma had a GSD when I was a kid named, Sasha


----------



## KendraLovey (Jan 17, 2011)

Sakari- means sweet
Shimmer
Sooka
Selanne
Sparrow
Sheeva
Segan
Sedona
Surie
Shiloh


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Selene

Serena

Salem

Sabrina

Saige

Scarlett

Scout

Shiloh

Spirit

Skye

Skylar

Sailor

Sahara

Shade

Sienna


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Congratulations! She is stunning!!! I've always loved and wanted to name one of mine Sage.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

*GOOD* ones, keep them coming !  I have seen some of those, but not all so, that one will hit me, just need a bit of help.  My mother wrote down a list of S names, maybe 20 + & some mentioned are on her list. Like the meaning names so, one for sweet is cool. She is outgoing, full of herself, happy, like a spirit in the wind..................

I think my Storm is thinkin he isn't my heartdog anymore............. Not, he is one special sensitive boy.


----------



## Alois (Feb 4, 2011)

Serena
Shiloh


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

GSDBESTK9 said:


> Congratulations! She is stunning!!! I've always loved and wanted to name one of mine Sage.


Hey, THANKS..........  

Well, that has been one of the ones sticking with me as I love herbs & started doing natural methods in the last yr.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Very cute pup-will think about names-like skye


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Poor Storm needs a hug


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

holland said:


> Poor Storm needs a hug


Aw, he has not been left out nor ever will.  Just maybe not real thrilled with this crazy pup running around with no manners............... 

Skye is cool...........


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Secret

Sia

Sunny

Star

Solei

Summer

Sphynx

Silver

Shiver


----------



## Alois (Feb 4, 2011)

we had a dog named Skyy. She was a chichuahua and died not long ago. Beautiful dog, beautiful name


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I really like Scarlett, Secret, Spirit and Skye.

I am going to have to add them to my very long list. 

I love the name Saphira but someone on the forum just named their puppy that.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

I like Scarlette, and the guys or "BOYS" can call her Scar for a nickname or call name!!

Scarlette or Scarlett means red, and she is a red and black sable!!! ;-)


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

I think Shan and Spirit are really pretty names.


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

Steffi
Sigi


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Siren

Spice

Saffyrie

Seraphim

Stiletto

Sangria


----------



## BluePaws (Aug 19, 2010)

I like Spirit, as a few people have mentioned ... you've mentioned what a great spirit she has ... it suits her personality!


----------



## BluePaws (Aug 19, 2010)

Spritz?


----------



## bellamia (Feb 7, 2010)

sheeba
sonya
sasha
sonia


----------



## KendraLovey (Jan 17, 2011)

Sakina-Friend
Salma-Ambitious
Salome-Peace/Welcome
Sari- My Princess
Satya- Truth
Sauda- Dark Beauty
Selma- Divine Protector
Senona- Lively
*Samira- Entertaining*
Sanche- Holy
Saniya- Moment in time
Sanyu- Happiness
Suchi- Radiant Glow


----------



## KendraLovey (Jan 17, 2011)

Yep...I like Samira. Miri or Mira for short...idk...i think it would be cute and suits her well...lol


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

How about Snap, short for Snapdragon?

Jelpy and the Mesquite Mafia


----------



## KendraLovey (Jan 17, 2011)

Jelpy said:


> How about Snap, short for Snapdragon?
> 
> Jelpy and the Mesquite Mafia


 
hahaha...that would be cute!!!


----------



## warpwr (Jan 13, 2011)

LuvourGSDs said:


> The timing was right for us, liked this litter, ect so................. here's our newest family member.  She has been here 1 wk tomorrow & still no name.  I come up with something & hubby & boys, go.......... na !  Anyway, would like some name suggestions plz. We have all S names so far & everyone thinks it should remain that way.  Any thoughts on that ? She is full of it...... lol
> 
> Let the names fly.........  I like different names & wanted to stay GSDish.
> 
> ...


Not an "S" name but she looks like Mocha Java to me.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

oh my gosh she is soooooo adorable, ok I may want this name "back" at some point but i like SOOT..


----------



## suzzyq01 (Feb 15, 2011)

Wow she is so adorable! She is going to be a beautiful sable girl!!

Ok here are my fav's with S

Sitara or Setareh "Star" (I think she looks like this name)
Sola "the sun"

You can also do something personal and special by taking the letter of your first name and the letter of your last name and the middle initials of everyone in your family and try and build a name for her that is very unique.

Good luck, Love her face!! :wub:


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Oh, I like Snap! She's beautiful!! I also like Uschi [rhymes with sushi, it's the German nickname for Ursula] and Juta [sounds like Utah] another German name.


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

She's adorable! I love her face and ears!
I like Stella after the childerns book Stellaluna. 
also Nala,


----------



## coushattagal (Sep 7, 2004)

How about Callie?


----------



## Sue Smart (Jul 12, 2002)

Sidhe (Shee)


----------



## smdaigle (Mar 14, 2008)

How about Suga?

Ok, that was our Newfoundland's name when I was growing up. Her full name was "Suga Babe". Yes, we're Southerners!

She's adorable and I agree, Storm needs a hug!


----------



## smdaigle (Mar 14, 2008)

LaRen616 said:


> Secret
> 
> Sia
> 
> ...


LaRen is the girl with the names! I hope you are ready the next time I need an "R" name! My husband says we're done with "R" names but I'm not convinced !


----------



## armymp1014 (Aug 14, 2010)

she looks just like my Ava


----------



## Zeus2010 (Sep 7, 2010)

Sachiko: From Japanese 幸 (sachi) "happiness" and 子 (ko) "child".

Sade:"ray of light" in Finnish.

Sadia: "fortunate, lucky" in Arabic.

Sage: "wise"


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Love the names so far. Thought of Ava, but it looks as though S names are winning. Whetn ya put meaning to the name, boy makes it sure come to life.



LuvourGSDs said:


> *GOOD* ones, keep them coming !  I have seen some of those, but not all so, that one will hit me, just need a bit of help.  My mother wrote down a list of S names, maybe 20 + & some mentioned are on her list. Like the meaning names so, one for sweet is cool. She is outgoing, full of herself, happy, like a spirit in the wind..................
> 
> I think my Storm is thinkin he isn't my heartdog anymore............. Not, he is one special sensitive boy.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Ok, sorry for last post, on my cell & when I hit reply, did that, err


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

I wanted to name my dog Seneca, since my family descends from the Seneca Indians but it was more of a girls name than a boys.


----------



## Tihannah (Dec 27, 2009)

I like Solara or Salara. Not good with S names...


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

LOL, a st I lived on as a kid, Seneca Dr.....


vat said:


> I wanted to name my dog Seneca, since my family descends from the Seneca Indians but it was more of a girls name than a boys.


----------



## AgileOllie (May 13, 2011)

Not an S name, but I LOVE the name Ruby and Mable. :>)


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Sadie -- means princess


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

My favorite "S" is Sabre (Csabre  )

Lee


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

I love the name ENYA for a girl. Sahara is pretty for a girl too if you like S names. (Sa-har-a) congratz on the new baby girl.she is a pretty girl.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

smdaigle said:


> LaRen is the girl with the names! I hope you are ready the next time I need an "R" name! My husband says we're done with "R" names but I'm not convinced !


 
I love name games and I will definitly be ready!


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

R name for a girl Remi!


----------



## Josh's mom (Oct 30, 2010)

How about Strella (pronounced "Streya"), short for Estrella which is spanish for star.


----------



## Dr89 (Nov 18, 2010)

didn't read through enough to see if anyone said it already but, she sure looks like a Sheba to me. 

dunno why but thats the first thing I thought when I saw her, she's gorgeous.


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

OMG she's gorgeous!!!


----------



## Sulamk (Jan 30, 2011)

Sorrel
sylvia


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Congrats! She is just adorable with those ears! :wub:

I am rubbish at names but I love Snickers...so cute!


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Spy
Sting
Starr
Sully(after the hero pilot)


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

For an R name I like Rumor/Rayne


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

So have you showed any of these names to your family yet?


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

sorry if any of these might be repeats

Spock
Steffi
Stuka
Senta 
Serena
Snoopy
Salty
Sisley
Smarty
Sal
Shaffy

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Sync


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

DanielleOttoMom said:


> So have you showed any of these names to your family yet?


Thanks all for the help & comments. I'm just gonna pick, they don't like anything different.

Not sure like 100%, but found these, German

Suesse (zoo sa) sweetie
Schatzi - little sweetheart (son said, sounds like somethin you do in a toilet, :crazy


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

SO many great ones, just lookin for that one that fits & we like.  I have never had this much problem, normally pup had a name that night, with past ones.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

sugar
sonic
sunny
selma
sammy
shep
sharla
skippy

Carmen


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

I like Suesse-


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

So far, hubby likes Snickers & trying to call her that. I came up with that name based on her looks, lol. Can see it now on papers, Snickers Vom such & such...:crazy:

Any S name meaning, outgoing, happy, full of it.  Other than Spirit


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

sunshine


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

sparkle
sprite


----------



## smdaigle (Mar 14, 2008)

How about:

Sassy
Sprite (not the beverage - more like the small or elusive supernatural being

By the way, thanks to all for the "R" names! It'll be a few years before I need one but I really have to quit looking at all of your puppy pictures or I'm going to end up with one before we're ready! (Not really going to quit looking - they're too cute!)


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I didn't find anything happy, outgoing, etc

Santsia = Sacred


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

I have always liked Stella.

Just because of the movie...."STELLLLLLLLAAAAAAA!!"

I'm just not that deep or metaphysical as I get older....*sigh*


----------



## BestK9GSD (Oct 26, 2010)

Would "Sable" just be too obvious and somewhat redundant? It's a pretty name though - just a thought. Not sure about you, but I like dogs with 2 syllables in their names and I think I read somewhere where it's actually better than one syllable names so they can distinguish their name from the 1 syllable command "sit", "stay", "down" etc...

Here's some others (apologize for duplication)
Sadie
Shailey
Shayna - Sheena
Shelby
Shila 
Silka
Sophie
Surie
Salsa (hehe - cuz of her spicy personality)
Stellar - she is going to be just that!!!
Sidney - Sydney

Hope that helps


----------



## df1960 (Nov 6, 2009)

How about:

Scout
Sandy
Sabra
Shawna
Shanelle
Suki
Syndee or Syndey


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

i had a "sheeba" growing up. she was a great gsd.  what about "sayde"? i like those names!


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

I found one looking through websites, Senta (Zenta) meaning : assistant. There is a town on the bank of the Tisa River in Serbia named that. Senta Berger was an actress.

Watching the movie Eragon and just realized the baby blue dragon he names Saphira. Very pretty.


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

What about *Sarafina*?

She is Simba's mom in Lion King. It was my favourite movie growing up, and I always thought the lions were a great and proud animal. So even though we're in the wrong animal family in terms of canines and felines, your little girl can still aspire to a lioness' prowess and elegance?

Sarafina Von XX doesn't sound too shaby. You guys can even go by sara at home if Sarafina is too long.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

marshies said:


> What about *Sarafina*?
> 
> She is Simba's mom in Lion King. It was my favourite movie growing up, and I always thought the lions were a great and proud animal. So even though we're in the wrong animal family in terms of canines and felines, your little girl can still aspire to a lioness' prowess and elegance?


Simba's mom's name was Sarabi 

Nala's mom's name is Sarafina


----------



## KendraLovey (Jan 17, 2011)

Samira....Entertaining


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

LaRen616 said:


> Simba's mom's name was Sarabi
> 
> Nala's mom's name is Sarafina


:O Thank you for catching that, how embarrassing!
But I still prefer the name Sarafina to Sarabi.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

marshies said:


> :O Thank you for catching that, how embarrassing!
> But I still prefer the name Sarafina to Sarabi.


It's not embarrassing at all, I didn't mean to make you feel that way. 

I also prefer Sarafina over Sarabi.

I think Sarafina is an awesome name.


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

LaRen616 said:


> It's not embarrassing at all, I didn't mean to make you feel that way.
> 
> I also prefer Sarafina over Sarabi.
> 
> I think Sarafina is an awesome name.


No worries! Embarrasment on the internet is quick to get over.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

selzer 
zippy
scooty 
surprise
soora 
sandy
socca
skeeter
sayle
snookie (haha)
simone

Carmen


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Strawberry Shortcake

Sniper

Soda

Sanoma

Shenzy


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Sushi


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Oh and for an R name radar


----------



## mhina (Mar 19, 2009)

Saachi=Truth
Sachika=Kind
Saheli=Friend
Shama=Flame
Simba
Sawyer
Stella


Good luck, she's cute, can't wait to meet her


----------



## Dogaroo (Mar 4, 2003)

I'm sorry, but your poor no-name is defective in several different ways-- and as soon as figure out what those defects are, I'll let you know. Meanwhile, I would be more than happy to take her off your hands.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

LOL  Well it is diff having a pup again since it's been 4 yrs & while some things are errr, she is picking up so fast & sure would not part with her, sorry.  She still remains nameless.... Will decide soon, hopefully!!


Dogaroo said:


> I'm sorry, but your poor no-name is defective in several different ways-- and as soon as figure out what those defects are, I'll let you know. Meanwhile, I would be more than happy to take her off your hands.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Shamp or Shamps - because of the photos of her getting a shampoo.


----------



## MrsWoodcock (Oct 21, 2010)

Questa :wub:


----------



## Cusack's Human (Sep 11, 2010)

Our Boston Terrier's name is Sushi  
She is so beautiful!! Congrats!!


----------



## Sue Smart (Jul 12, 2002)

Oisin - uh-SHEEN: literally means "young deer" or fawn


----------



## BluePaws (Aug 19, 2010)

"Story" ... she's going to have quite a story to tell, about not having a name for the first several months of her life!!


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

My cousins' Boston is named Schooneer -he's insane and Rorie is scared of him lol
Steele
Sabatogue(don't know how to spell it)

I love name threads


----------



## Snickelfritz (Feb 21, 2007)

I haven't read through all the reply's to see if you've named your puppy yet. I have a suggestion if you haven't. It's not an "S" name, but it's a good name.

How about "Meeshwa" it means Animal of Great Pride in Yaqui Indian Language.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

LOL, yea, poor girl... Hope to decide before wkend is over. Vet trip Tues & would love a name. 


holland said:


> My cousins' Boston is named Schooneer -he's insane and Rorie is scared of him lol
> Steele
> Sabatogue(don't know how to spell it)
> 
> I love name threads


----------



## Dogaroo (Mar 4, 2003)

I put a LOT of thought, consideration, care, research, etc. into choosing a suitable, meaningful & dignified name for Kaija.... and now the dang dog responds faster to "Princess" than she does to her real name.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

BEAUTIFUL PUP!!!

Sienna
Sirius (Siri)
Sugar


----------



## Dogaroo (Mar 4, 2003)

Speaking of S names.... I gave Kaija her evening meal in the bedroom, then closed the door before giving Gunner his food on this side of the door. I forgot about Kaija, so after awhile she let me know she was still in there. 

I really should have named her Siren. (Some GSDs are soooo melodramatic!)


----------



## Marytess (Oct 25, 2010)

I also like *Sage *and *Seraphina* (*Sera* for short)

what about:
Samara (means "guardian or protected by God; night talk)
Safira/Saphira/Saphire
Summer
Sylar
Saskia
Saffron
Salsa
Safari
Sal
Serendipity
Shiva


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Hmmm, Shiva, that's a new one, cool.  This is getting harder now... lol


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Nothing new to suggest but can't wait to see what the little Beauties name becomes


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

I know, I'm tracking this thread just to find out poor no names, NAME! I'm going insane here! :wub:


----------



## BluePaws (Aug 19, 2010)

WarrantsWifey said:


> I know, I'm tracking this thread just to find out poor no names, NAME! I'm going insane here! :wub:


Same here! I keep checking in, just to see what the final decision is.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

I'm sorry guys... SO many cool ones. Gonna narrow it down & draw out of a hat I think, geez. I never have been through this, maybe b/c S name & trying to come up with one that's not close sound wise to the others.  Have been liking Shiva all morning & kind of close to Shadow, both sh.... errr Off to ice cream fest with poor no name, sure bet I'm gonna get asked what her name is....


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Sherbet? Sorbet??


----------



## Dogaroo (Mar 4, 2003)

Sorcha
Stina
...and from the Border Collie Museum's list of names:


*Sadie* f
*Sadidh* f, Gaelic spelling of Sadie
*Saff* *f,r,sb,fn,T, short for "Saffron" or "Safflower"--yellow/red dyes
*Saga* *f,N "all knowing", goddess of arts, education and knowledge
*Sage* *m or f,bl,blmr,sb
*Saille* f,C, "willow"
*Sal* *f
*Saoirse* f, I, pronounced "Shear-sah", "freedom"
*Sark* m,S, "shirt"
*Sass* f
*Sava* f,I, wife of Finn who became a fawn
*Saxa* f
*Scot*
*Scota* f, the ancestress of the Scots and Gaels
*Scotia* f, another name for Scotland
*Sea* bl,blmr
*Seamrag* *f,G, "shamrock"
*Sean* m, I, "God's grace"
*Sedge* a grass
*Seil* a Scottish island off the coast of Argyll
*Séla* f, MI, "seal"
*Selkie* *f
*Sett* T, a measurment in weaving
*Seumas* *m
*Sevi* f,r,CN "strawberry", pronounced ZEV-ee
*Shadow* m, b
*Shale * a fine grained sedimentary rock
*Shamrock* m
*Shannon* f , river in Ireland, "little wise owl"
*Shawna* f
*Shawnee* f
*Shona* f an Island off the West Coast of Scotland
*Shony* f,sea spirit from Lewis
*Shuna* a Scottish island
*Shyla* f
Oops, a few male names in there.... would take them out, but I'm running off to w*rk.


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

Spire. Like spit fire.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Tbarrios333 said:


> Spire. Like spit fire.


Well, that would be fitting, she is full of it.  Well first trip out to big crowds went well, many kids, people, horses, calf, goats, lamb, did great. Seen a few dogs, well barking from her, off to first dog class Tues, hope to get this one under better control. Hope to have a name by then also...


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

sheba
shilo
sharlin
sophi
sasha
shelbe
sahara
sable
sitka
sirus
siena
sassy
selic 
serina 
siara
siska


----------



## smdaigle (Mar 14, 2008)

The suspense is killing me . . . what is poor no name's name????


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

There was a yellow lab puppy at our first class that didn't have a name and the trainer made the owner pick one on the spot! We all helped and named her Ellie. Your pup just might get a name the first night of class


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Shade 
Swift
Sly
Shy

I think I have OCD


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Saga


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Ok, to each following this, give me your fav S name that looks like it would fit this pupper.  I have had a few great ones I like, just gotta narrow it down.  Thanks


----------



## Cara Fusinato (May 29, 2011)

I really like Saga.


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

LuvourGSDs said:


> Ok, to each following this, give me your fav S name that looks like it would fit this pupper.  I have had a few great ones I like, just gotta narrow it down.  Thanks


Sarafina!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I think I would have named her Shorty after looking at that first picture, or maybe Sister. But I like Sage a lot, I love the name Sinister too. See, none of us can narrow it down!


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

My friend has a dog named Soda. I like Stella


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

I love the name saskia, sasha, and savannah


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

soooo, still no name??? poor pup, its gonna confuse itself!!! 
i want to know what her name is going to be so bad!


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Some recent pics of no name, lol










Me luv the tunnel.................



















My Sissy.................



















My not so nice sissy, lol She was done playin, me not !!!


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

I like the last one, it could go to the "Bitey Face" thread.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Good lord, I need to so stop name searching online.............   

Found
Serea
Siania
Samara
Sidney


----------



## Anjulian (May 28, 2011)

*S Names.*

What about- Sky;Stefan;Simon;Samson. Hope you find a name soon.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I thought of Sydney too


----------



## BestK9GSD (Oct 26, 2010)

I think someone added "Saga" and I had Sidney/Sydney in my list of names.

So, I'm voting for Saga or Sydney


----------



## BestK9GSD (Oct 26, 2010)

CarrieJ said:


> I like the last one, it could go to the "Bitey Face" thread.


Agreed - you should post this to the Bitey Face thread!!!


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Keiname ( running Kein Name which means "no name" in German together.....) pronounced 'Kinenama'


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Blank- as in 'fill in the blank'. Anonymous, X, Who, Shep, I can't think of anything else generic

She is a gorgeous pup- looks feisty. That's not a bad name!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Well because she is a little "reddish"

Scarlett

*ADENA*: means "fire."

*HADYN*: means "little fire."

*HESTIA*: means "altar, hearth, fireside."

*KALAMA*: means "flaming torch." 

*KENNA*: means "born of fire." 

*SERAFINA* or *SERAPHINA*: means "burning one" or "serpent." 

*SHULA*: means "flame"


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

I knew a dog named Nuts -put an S in front and call her nuts -kinda like the name


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Sterling as in silver


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

I still like Stella but her coloring could warrant a Sienna.


----------



## Karla (Dec 14, 2010)

Sadie-Princess, Lady. Variant-Sada, Sadah
Saika
Seda
Seden
Salina-Moon Light, Shine, Heaven
Shiva-Charming
Signe (Sig-nee)
Simone
Siska
Stasia
Syra


----------



## Hunther's Dad (Mar 13, 2010)

BluePaws said:


> I like Spirit, as a few people have mentioned ... you've mentioned what a great spirit she has ... it suits her personality!


Spirit is a great name! Or Spectre...for when her teenage "evil twin" appears...


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

She looks like a Scorch.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Ok, I think Shiva is it.  Even though it was Spirit for a brief time, Shiva just rolls better when calling her name.  Asked a few at class tonight & they liked Shiva. THANKS MUCH TO ALL THAT TOOK YOUR TIME TO HELP.  Shiva says, woof, woof :gsdbeggin:uppy:


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

ummm don't want to rain on the parade but Shiva is Sitting Shiva - Tradition and Rules | Mourner's Kaddish Bands a tradition for mourners.
Carmen


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

carmspack said:


> ummm don't want to rain on the parade but Shiva is Sitting Shiva - Tradition and Rules | Mourner's Kaddish Bands a tradition for mourners.
> Carmen


Oh freakin great.... I did not try to look up the meaning, but like the sound when saying & sounds female sounding. IDK,  Might have been easier maybe if I didn't stay with S.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

If you pronounce it Shee-va instead of Shiv-ah then it wouldn't be the same thing.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Stosh said:


> If you pronounce it Shee-va instead of Shiv-ah then it wouldn't be the same thing.


 Well Shee-va reminds me of Sheba & know of some with this name, seems common.  Someone posted on here Shiva meant- charming ?


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

If you like the name can't it just mean something different to you


----------



## Karla (Dec 14, 2010)

Here's where I found the name Shiva meaning charming. 
Shiva | Shiva Name | Shiva Name Meaning | German Baby Girl Name Shiva 

I like it. I thing it sounds very nice. I know you wanted an S name, but I know someone with a German Shepherd named Ziva. (Like Ziva on NCIS). I love that name.

Good luck with a name!


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

holland said:


> If you like the name can't it just mean something different to you


Maybe.... did want a different & cool name, but one with a special/good meaning.  Seen Shiva is a hindu god, male.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Karla said:


> Here's where I found the name Shiva meaning charming.
> Shiva | Shiva Name | Shiva Name Meaning | German Baby Girl Name Shiva
> 
> I like it. I thing it sounds very nice. I know you wanted an S name, but I know someone with a German Shepherd named Ziva. (Like Ziva on NCIS). I love that name.
> ...


Thanks.... I do like it when I view that site you sent.  When searching under German names, I did not ever see it.  If you just search the name, brings up mainly hindu stuff.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Yes , Hindu god , vengeful and destructive


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

I think you should just keep the name you like! A Saber is a sword, and someone asked me if I used it for my girl because she is a weapon @@. I don't care what anyone thinks, I love her name and I knew a little girl named Saber so that is why I chose it... it can have any meaning YOU like, to you!


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

carmspack said:


> Yes , Hindu god , vengeful and destructive


Well, lets just hope this doesn't come true to color with a dog.  Like the charming meaning better.  I looked, other Shiva's on database so, I'm not the only one liking that name.


----------



## MrBeast (Jun 1, 2011)

She looks like a Cheyenne to me.


----------



## Dogaroo (Mar 4, 2003)

LuvourGSDs said:


> Well, lets just hope this doesn't come true to color with a dog.


Of course it will. I named my Lab mix Gunnar. That's a Norse name meaning "peace loving hippie dog."


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Skyrah ? Do like the meaning of this name.  Just none on database. Sauda, Saskia, & Sezja have cool meanings, just harder to say. Do like native american indian names. My brother says Tala, just want to stay S at this point. Sure will be glad when we decide. :crazy: Not ruling out Shiva, do hate meaning though.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I still like Sage, Saga, and Skye- but I'd probably go with Shorty


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

if you are going for a light and positive sunny name , Shiva , not so much. I remember a while ago the forum criticized the kennel name of a friend of mine from long ago . The kennel name was Sanhedrin , which Jan chose because she liked the sound of it -- even with knowing that it had deep and dark religious conotations.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

carmspack said:


> if you are going for a light and positive sunny name , Shiva , not so much. I remember a while ago the forum criticized the kennel name of a friend of mine from long ago . The kennel name was Sanhedrin , which Jan chose because she liked the sound of it -- even with knowing that it had deep and dark religious conotations.


Well, loved the name Shiva, the sound & sounds female to me, just never researched the meaning. One word can have several meanings, this is one, but most seem to recongize it as a Jewish funeral.  So, yea would like a more delightful meaning.  Thinkin Shyrah (eternal life, strength, love, beauty) & Sky for short.  Just one easy for all to pronounce.


----------



## Cara Fusinato (May 29, 2011)

I am still voting for Saga. Course, we just named ours after a locomotive (Shay) so what do we know? Shay-Shay also means thank you in Chinese so that is fun to use too. I like S names, they roll of the tongue nicely. Keep us posted.


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

Just name her Sunshine and call her Sunny.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Cara Fusinato said:


> I am still voting for Saga. Course, we just named ours after a locomotive (Shay) so what do we know? Shay-Shay also means thank you in Chinese so that is fun to use too. I like S names, they roll of the tongue nicely. Keep us posted.


LOL, my friend that has my pups sister would fit in with your cats, Zena is her name.


----------



## Alyalanna (May 28, 2011)

LuvourGSDs said:


> Well, loved the name Shiva, the sound & sounds female to me, just never researched the meaning. One word can have several meanings, this is one, but most seem to recongize it as a Jewish funeral.  So, yea would like a more delightful meaning.  Thinkin Shyrah (eternal life, strength, love, beauty) & Sky for short.  Just one easy for all to pronounce.


I never knew it had anything to do with a Jewish funeral. I have always thought of the Hindi goddess when that name is mentioned. Although naming a puppy after a god/goddess is always interesting to see if they will live up to their names, I am not sure I would want a puppy to live up to the Destroyer! Apparently in Sanskrit it means the 'auspicious one' which is a cool meaning for a name.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Alyalanna said:


> I never knew it had anything to do with a Jewish funeral. I have always thought of the Hindi goddess when that name is mentioned. Although naming a puppy after a god/goddess is always interesting to see if they will live up to their names, I am not sure I would want a puppy to live up to the Destroyer! Apparently in Sanskrit it means the 'auspicious one' which is a cool meaning for a name.


Geez, these S names all starting to sound & look alike at this point. :crazy: Above should be Skyrah, not what I have...


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Star
Star Light
Star Bright

Sternchen (little star) 

Carmen


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

My co worker just named her baby girl Skylar. 

It was between Skylar and Skylyn


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

LaRen616 said:


> My co worker just named her baby girl Skylar.
> 
> It was between Skylar and Skylyn


Aw that's pretty & one we sure considered.  
Skyrah is what I'm am sticking with.  Do thank all once again, this had been the first poor dog to go through this... normally has a name before getting or that night.


----------



## MrBeast (Jun 1, 2011)

LuvourGSDs said:


> Aw that's pretty & one we sure considered.
> Skyrah is what I'm am sticking with.  Do thank all once again, this had been the first poor dog to go through this... normally has a name before getting or that night.


You need to update your siggy then


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

MrBeast said:


> You need to update your siggy then


:thumbup:


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

FINALLY A NAME! HOOAH!! :happyboogie::happyboogie: :groovy: :groovy: :congratulations:


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

yay, finally a name


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

MrBeast said:


> You need to update your siggy then


I know, I know..... This has been crazy trying to name this little ****, lol That needs to be her name.  Well, on the darn siggy thing, hate to make changes to that, have a title or two to add, but when I touch it, well it never will save & then I mess it up, have to PM mods to help, such a pain....  Now if all can just remember her name...


----------

